# hymer b544 queries



## sophief (Sep 8, 2010)

hi there
we have just bought a hymer b544 1991 peugeot. can someone tell me what the 'Luft' button on the zig board is for? the previous owner didn't know and we can't understand the German instructions. I know it means air - is it an air suspension system? And would it be related to the small valve on the exterior just above the rear right wheel that looks rather like a bicycle tyre valve?

Also out water pump doesn't seem to be working properly, though it was fine when we bought it and was new apparently. I empited out the internal water tank as the water was old then refilled it - could it be to do with air in the system, or is it more likely to be something to do with battery power not being strong enough - we were running it off 12v, though both batteries seemed to be well charged.

Finally, when we plug in the power dial hand seems to start at halfway and swing up then down again - is that usual.

Sorry for all the questions but we owned an elderly autotrail before and this is a bit different - better, but different!

thanks in advance


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can't help with the Luft.

As far as the pump goes, we oftem empty the tank when we are not going to use the van for a while and never had problems with air in the system. What we did have was that the connection of the tube coming from the pump, on the inside of the tank lid was cracked, and part of the output of the pump flowed straight back into the tank.

Don't quite get your last question.

Pieter


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

I had a 1993 544.

Sorry, I cant help with the first question.

When you hook up to mains electricity, the pointer in the meter will pulsate, this is quite normal.

First check with a 12v test lamp or multimeter if there is power going to the pump, there is a connector near to the water tank. If there is power then the pump probably requires priming, air in the system. This can be sucked out from the shower tap in the loo.

Drew


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Luft is fan, probably the kitchen extractor which runs in the grill above the cooker/ sink.

Can't help with the water tank, but the little valve on the outside is probably the Golschmidt air susension, I used to run my 1993 544 at about 11 psi. 

I have a 1993 hymer manual in english as a pdf which I can email you if pm your private email address.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We had a problem with our water system and despite a wasted day spent at Brownhills Swindon I eventually traced the problem to the tube between the tank cap and the pump (located in the tank) being partially pulled off at the cap end giving the impression at the taps that air was getting into the system. Found some plastic jubilee-type clamps that secured the tube securely


----------

